# Another problem with the maverick thermometer



## fl girl (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm in the process of smoking a turkey.  I set my MES on 295 (the highest it can go)  At this time the smokers says the temp is 258 and the thermometer says the temp is 271.  HUGH difference!  It seems to have the bird temp correct as I have another digital probe inserted into the bird and they both show the same meat temp; however, the internal temp is so far off it's crazy.  Anyone know a fix for this?  Which device should I go by?


----------



## fl girl (Jun 10, 2012)

By the way, my Maverick model is ET-85 and I bought it through Amazon.


----------



## badbob (Jun 10, 2012)

FL GIRL, you can check the accuracy of the Maverick by putting it in boiling and seeing what it reads. My Maverick was right on and my MES40 was off by 12-15 degrees. I hope this helps.


----------



## fl girl (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Bob, but it seems to be reading the meat temp correctly...it's the temp inside the smoker that seems to be way off.  I don't believe I can put that part in water.  Any other ideas?

Thanks,

Linda


----------



## porked (Jun 10, 2012)

Depending upon where you place the probe in the smoker will give you different temps. Try putting it a couple of places and see what happens.


----------



## fl girl (Jun 10, 2012)

Just took the bird out of the smoker and wrapped it with foil.  We'll be eating it later.  I'm going to post pictures on the poltry forum!

Thanks for the replys.


----------

